# Parking Enforcement Officer Lasell College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Foot in the door, retirement or nice career. Worth looking into.*

*Parking Enforcement Officer*
Institution:
*Lasell College*

Location:
Newton, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
08/24/2016

Application Due:
Open Until Filled

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

Lasell College, located in Newton, MA, invites applications for the position of Parking Enforcement Officer.

This position involves monitoring/patrolling parking lots and parking signs, enforcing parking regulations, identifying repairs and/or replacements, submitting work orders as needed and issuing citations in accordance with College policies. The Officer may also lend support to Campus Police staff when needed. The Officer should expect to routinely interact with members of the Lasell community, including employees, students and visitors.

This is a Part-time (20 hours/week), academic year position. This position will report to the Patrol Lieutenant.

Lasell College is a private, coeducational institution offering undergraduate and graduate programs of study, which enrolls approximately 1800 undergraduate and 350 graduate students. Founded in 1851, Lasell is one of the oldest colleges in greater Boston. Lasell College is situated approximately 15 minutes from downtown Boston and 2 minutes from routes 95/128 and the MA Turnpike.

*MINIMUM KNOWLEDGE AND SKILLS REQUIRED*

Education

High School Diploma required

Other Skills/Requirements of the Job

Valid driver's license required;
Ability to operate a two-way radio;
Ability to learn and retain thorough knowledge and understanding of Lasell College parking policies;
Good communication skills;
Ability to skillfully respond to concerns and complaints and make referrals as needed;
Ability to remain calm in stressful situations;
Ability to give and follow oral and written directions;
Ability to exercise tact, patience and professionalism at all times;
Commitment to customer service;
Ability to perform light lifting up to 20 lbs.;
Ability to walk and stand for extended periods of time;
Ability to work outside in all types of weather conditions;
Perform all other duties as assigned.
Interested candidates should follow the link provided to upload a cover letter, resume, and the information of three (3) references. Review of resumes will begin immediately, and applications will be accepted until the position is filled.
*Application Information*
Contact:
Public Safety
Lasell College

Online App. Form:
http://www.lasell.edu/discover-lasell/human-resources/staff-positions/parking-enforcement


----------

